# 1/4" over popcorn



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

On this 1 we installed 1/4"drywall over popcorn(less mess then scraping),6" crown.Then painted ceilings,crown,walls & base


----------



## Royal LLC (Mar 4, 2010)

It is very individual to each client, as any practice in our trade.It certainly saves time, cleaning time too.

Sometimes owners freak out "OMG! isn't it going to lower my ceiling!? :blink:

Great improvement. :thumbsup:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Nice easy solution. Nice job :thumbsup:


----------

